# Why Did the BSRT G - Jet Car Fail ?



## A/GS

What's the reason for the failure of the BSRT G - Jet slotcar ? Too expensive ? Bad Design ? Or just no market for it ?


----------



## Green Destiny

define "failure."


----------



## A/GS

If a product isn't readily available in the marketplace it is a failure. :thumbsup:


----------



## LDThomas

Must be a success then because it is still readily available on their website. How many you want - 100? 1,000?


----------



## bluesguy

I can't see how you classify the G-Jet as a failure.
Have you tried one? They are really a fun class to run.
If it's too expensive for you, consider building your own.
Super G+ chassis can be set up with the G-Jet weights.
Try it, maybe you'll like it.


----------



## A/GS

It's an absolute failure ! All it is, is a $ 60 HO chassis that's priced itself out of the marketplace. It has NO car bodies of its own. It simply has not caught on; very few are interested in the G - Jet. :wave:


----------



## A/GS

BSRT chassis: $ 60 Dash chassis: $ 12 5 x the cost = FAILURE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Groovedaddy

Blissful


----------



## LDThomas

I see. So Ferrari is a failure because "very few are interested in" them. And because they are "5 x the cost" of other lesser options. Very well put.

Home run by Groovedaddy.


----------



## TheRockinator

It "Failed" Because:

Too many groups use it?

While it has no Bodys unique to it It CAN run pretty much any AFX, Tomy, Aurora G+, Autoworld xTraction etc. bodys right out of the box, is easily adapted to Lexan and can also use Tyco or Lifelike bodies with the use of a cheap adaptor?

Because it is fun to drive?

Reliable?

Easy to work on?

Has a completely available supply of replacement and upgrade parts?

Is competitive out of the box even for a newbie?

Runs equally well on plastic from Lock & Joiner to Modern Auto world, to Routed PVC or whatever your surface of choice?

Can be purchased from several sources on the web including the maker himself?

Later The if THAT'S failure give me a double dose Rockinator


----------



## A/GS

Isn't it odd how an elitist will always pay more because something is perceived to be better. Like a running shoe with some basketball stars name on it. Ferrari...not likely. Not any better than the Dash chassis in any way. Just a slot car chassis; not a fusion drive for interstellar space exploration. Overpriced, for those whose feet are not planted firmly on terra firma.


----------



## A/GS

I have nothing more to say concerning BSRT.


----------



## Bubba 123

LDThomas said:


> Must be a success then because it is still readily available on their website. How many you want - 100? 1,000?


I've got 2...
1 is in a Badd Dawg's red coyote,(Hardcastle & McCormack TV show)...
the other...is waiting on a "Worthy" body.. ROFLOL!!!!

the armatures are balanced, & other serious-racing stuff 2.. why the $$$$:thumbsup: 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bluesguy

Thanks for not saying any more about BSRT.


----------



## Dyno Dom

I'm a very big fan of the BSRT G-Jet, having some full cars with enough parts to build about a dozen IROC style for club racing. 
As mentioned body choices for either hard plastic or Lexan. 
Essentially, IMHO the car is an E-Z build for a reliable inline T-Jet with better chassis & design. :thumbsup:
Realistic/well painted bodies will have a better chance of survival operating on 12 volts which was always the norm for slot cars & trains until the complex gearing of another little favorite slot car required higher juice.


----------



## pshoe64

Hmmm...the G-Jet Chassis has won the Racing to the Future™ high school championship 2 years in a row and the middle school championship 2 out of the last 3 years. Now that's drag racing, but obviously a "successful" chassis in our yearly event.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078

A/GS is entitled to his opinion, but I don't think he's looking at it from the right angle. BSRT chassis aren't mass produced. They are sold as a fine tuned machine. All the work's been done to optimize it's performance. You're paying for the service to set the chassis up. It's takes time and parts to complete the package. Do I have any??? No... I'm not a race type by any stretch. Go fast isn't my cup of tea. I'm tied to T Jet posts due to the nature of what I do with slot cars. Going fast really isn't in the equation. It's also far outside my affordability range...

There are a faithful group who do race them, and I say more power to them! There are a bunch of different views on slot related products from many manufacturers. From the bigger guys, to the cottage manufacturers, we need them all, regardless of what we like or dislike. They all make something for someone, and are the many facets of a common love for a toy car that runs on a track with slots and power rails. Some stuff is available at a great price. Some stuff is more expensive. It's the nature of the beast.

The stuff I make costs quite a bit by some folks standards. But the time investment I put into a project leaves me averaging about $3-4.00 per hour for my time. I'm not ever going to get rich lighting up lil cars. I do it because I can still do it (health issues and unexpected issues from neck surgery have slowed me way down), I love doing it (most of the time), and it puts a few bucks in my pocket. I've streamlined the process as much as I feasibly can, but it still takes hours to complete one car. It doesn't mean I failed because the cost it high. I've taken my dream and made it a reality. Sadly, I can't afford to make them for myself anymore, and no longer even have a table to run them on. My collection is gutted. But I persevere...

If BSRT are out of your affordability index, believe me, I understand. I'm in the same boat. Instead of focusing on what we can't swing with our current economic situation, be grateful for what we do have! There's plenty available at a great price. focus on what is in your means. Maybe someday your fortunes will change, and other options will open up to you. I wish prosperity to come your way (and mine too :lol: )


----------



## slotking

the g-jet has pockets of groups that run the car .
but it did not take over t-jet racing.

for the magnet car racers it does well
for the t-jet racers, it is not a replacement.

we raced the brass inline cars for a season, but we had others cars that provided the same driving style without the cost.

so I do see both sides of the coin


----------



## old blue

It is also not a toy like a lot of the hobby is. Could you see your 5 year old running one for an hour or so?


----------



## sethndaddy

I'm gonna sound dumb here, but, is a g-jet like a tyco 440x2???


----------



## alpink

Ed, a g-jet is basically a modern magnet traction inline with traction magnets removed and brass weight slugs in their place.
the weight helps handling to a degree and the lack of traction magnets allows more driveability.
some folks only attribute the moniker to G3 chassis with said alterations, some any inline.


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial

Our club used to run an inline magnet class. When everyone agreed it was no longer fun, we decided to try running without the traction magnets. We allowed any inline except LifeLikes to be used as long as the traction magnets were removed. Any amount of weight could be added to aid in traction. After trying this for a season we had to open up the rules as it looked like the class was going to be dropped completely. We now allow G-Plus, Super Magna Traction and have even now allowed racers to use the new AW T-Jets with the single traction magnet. 
I would venture to guess that half the racers are now using the AW cars, most of the rest are using G-Plus or Super Mags. I believe we only have one or two still using the weighted inline cars.

Honestly, I believe they were doomed for us because we run 24 volts an at least 5 amps per lane. The track just has too much juice for this type of car.


----------



## Dyno Dom

The G-Jet, unlike all other altered weighted car choices runs at 12 volts with a 9 ohm armature. 
The Tomy/BSRT, Wizz, Slottech, Tyco and L/L run the typical 6 ohm arm.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

They are a blast to run 18 volts, if you have some long straights...RM


----------



## SDMedanic

I personally love the G-Jet. Its one of the best, easy to work on and competitive class cars available. Some folk just don't know what they are missing.


----------



## sethndaddy

So, is this inline g jet even comparable to a well tuned t jet? Or would it blow the doors off it?


----------



## Dyno Dom

IMHO, for 9 ohm arm at 12 volts, similar (++ or --) as compared to a Fray car.
Obviously, variables exist for body choice(hard plastic or Lexan), track length, gearing etc….
The G-jet would have an advantage due to CG and modern chassis design. Performance has shown to remain consistent and maintenance is minimal.


----------



## wheelszk

sethndaddy said:


> So, is this inline g jet even comparable to a well tuned t jet? Or would it blow the doors off it?




Day and Night


----------



## Green Destiny

old blue said:


> It is also not a toy like a lot of the hobby is. Could you see your 5 year old running one for an hour or so?


The Gjets are durable and can last a long time with minimal maintenance. I'd let a 5 year old run it.


----------



## ruralradio

*Allrighty, then...*

Ok, I just can't resist adding my nickels worth here (inflation you know, 2 cents ain't what it used to be....). 

Also, note that NO disrespect to ANY manufacturer is meant here AT ALL. 

Cars from BSRT, Slottech, Wizzard, and the few other high-end mfg's are what I would call "weapons grade" slot cars- i.e. built with competitive racing in mind from the get-go, built as race cars for racers. And, for most "racers", the price point is the last thing they're worried about. And most will buy these "expensive" cars, or parts from said mfg's, and put more time and money into those rides to make them even more lethal as a "weapons grade" racer.

T-Jets, A/FX's, Tyco's, AutoWorld, JL's, LL's, SG's, MegaG's, etc, and yes, the beloved Dash Jets (of which I own 20) are what I'd call "toy grade" cars. May sound harsh, but it is what it is. They are, in my way of thinking, geared toward the "hobbyist", who isn't interested in hard core racing, are more into the collecting end of the hobby, though they may race among friends or with groups limited to those types of cars with minimal modifications. On the other side of this equation, there are many who spend lots of time and money making these into a "weapons grade" racer-fray cars built from T-Jets and Neo's M-Techs (modified LL "M-cars"), and groups that race modified Tyco's, Megas, etc come to mind. In the not so distant past, the Tyco "440" platform was the car of choice in building a "weapons grade" racer for HOPRA, UFHORA, and other national hard-core racing groups. Back in the brass-wars day of HOPRA, we were carving up T-Jets, A/FX pancake cars, Riggins, and anything else we could get our hands on to build a race car. It's all relative to what you want to do or expect from this hobby. Me? I guess when I was really active, I fell into the hard core racer category, had no problem discarding yesterday's cars and ideas for whatever was burning up the track today.

Now I do feel Danny Tantrum nailed it with the Dash Jets. Great low price point. Quality that has scared the wee out of AW. Of my Dash Jets, I'm building skinny tire IROC cars, fray style IROC cars, leaving a handful virtually stock for the track I'm building for my young grandson, and I'll take a handful and chop up to build both pick-up and wiper type "gravity unlimited" racers, along with buying a bunch of armatures for the sole purpose of doing low-ohm rewinds (horrors!) for said gravity cars. 

So, what's this all mean? I guess that it just served my need to vent a bit. But, it's all relative to what YOU expect out of this hobby. If you want a bunch of cars without selling of your first-born, like to collect every body style ever made or do custom bodies, etc, then "toy grade" may be for for you. If you're happy (as I am) with fewer cars, that are as fast as possible and don't care about the price point for that reason, than buying "weapons grade" or scratch-building with pricey tools and parts is the answer. And, in cruising the various boards as I do, I see many slotters who fall somewhere between. The crux of the whole thing is most of us are old men reliving our youth playing with toy cars. However you like to play. OK, flame away, folks....


----------



## A/GS

The fact of the matter is that they're all toy cars regardless of the costs involved. Life Like claimed their cars went 1000 scale mph; and I would think that's fairly accurate. Is a 1000 scale mph not fast ? Is this not a racing car ? I saw a video on the net of some super fast HO cars racing. To me it was absurd, the cars were going so fast you could barely look at it. Let alone tell what was going on in the race. As it goes for slot cars, the same applies to real cars. These high end cars such as a Lambo are not only too expensive; but totally impractical for real world use. The only purpose of such vehicles is to impress somebody; and show the world you have deep pockets. You can have just as much fun racing a low cost slot car as an expensive one; if everyone is racing equal cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## ruralradio

*Sounding like Nico?*

A/GS, I guess it's like riding a Harley or driving a Little British Car (me) on a daily basis: if it has to be explained, you just may not get it. A stock LifeLike is not a really fast HO car in the grand scheme of things. But, that's OK. Watching G-Jets, pro super stock, drop-in neo or unlimited HO cars race is totally different than driving one. Even the retro "gravity unlimited" cars that are catching on in the Midwest and west coast, with the horsepower of a magnet car without the magnetic downforce. Experienced racers have the learned ability to slow things down in their minds, they can actually "see" the car slide, tip out, chatter, whatever the attitude of the car happens to be at any certain point on a race track. It's kind of the need for speed. Indy racer Sam Hornish in an interview said that early in his career, he didn't notice anything but what was immediately around him. Once he was really used to working in a 220mph office, that during a tire test at Indy, he'd be blasting down the back straight, see guys on the infield golf course, and actually see the ball fly off the tee, and wonder what club they were using for that shot! And still be able to set the car up for turn 3. That's the ability of the human brain to slow things down. Same goes for racing slot cars. If you've never raced at a highly organized level, it's an experience that's hard to understand. And, your Lambo isn't too expensive for those who can afford it. If you can't, put your jealousy back in the box. Racers who want to race at the sharp end ante up the cost, and practice their butts off to be competitive. Been there, done that. Years ago yes, but not that much except technology has really changed. If that's not your cup of tea in this hobby so be it, but don't slag on those who like that flavor, it won't win you any friends at the track or on ANY of the hobby boards. Instead of pointing out what you perceive as shortcomings in something you obviously don't understand, look and listen, you'll be surprised with the knowledge you'll gain. And yes, weapons grade or not, serious racing or playing on your home track, they're all toy cars. And those that race, race for bowling trophies. I know, had a bunch of them. Long and the short of it, enjoy what YOU like in the hobby, and let others enjoy what they like. I'm done now.


----------



## A/GS

Just my opinions, nothing more. I love HO slot cars; my only complaint against them is I believe they are too fast. Maybe they wouldn't require magnets to glue them to the track if they were a little slower. Also they would be much easier to control. Of course I understand the fact some racers want go as fast as possible and that's great as well. For some reason which I don't quite understand; if I express my opinion about something it is perceived as an attack on others choices or opinions. That is not the case at all. If it comes out that way I'm sorry. Maybe my communication skills are very poor. As for my being jealous that is not the case at all. It's just I see these super cars as being impractical. You can't legally drive them at anywhere near the speeds they can reach; and in the case of the lambo someone from the factory has too instruct you on how to back the car up properly with the door open. Once again, just an opinion from an old fart, nothing more. :wave:


----------



## alpink

of course you are entitled to your opinion, as am I. but we all must study the best way to express our opinions without injuring someones feelings. very difficult and at times impossible.


----------



## slotcarman12078

One note to A/GS... I learned the first time I shot video of cars on my track. From the time you load it onto a computer, and then upload it to youtube or photobucket, it somehow gets sped up.. A lot! There was no way I was driving those T Jet that fast, honest officer! :lol:


----------



## slotking

basic facts

my G-jets could stay on the track when the track was heald upside down
my t-jets could not

At 18 volts or 12 volts, my 9ohm g-jets where about as fast as my 6ohm inline cars.

I found keeping my voltage at 18volts provided my AFX mags to be about the same as a 12volt g-jet.

The key is to run what YOU like.


----------



## Bubba 123

A/GS said:


> Just my opinions, nothing more. I love HO slot cars; my only complaint against them is I believe they are too fast. Maybe they wouldn't require magnets to glue them to the track if they were a little slower. Also they would be much easier to control. Of course I understand the fact some racers want go as fast as possible and that's great as well. For some reason which I don't quite understand; if I express my opinion about something it is perceived as an attack on others choices or opinions. That is not the case at all. If it comes out that way I'm sorry. Maybe my communication skills are very poor. As for my being jealous that is not the case at all. It's just I see these super cars as being impractical. You can't legally drive them at anywhere near the speeds they can reach; and in the case of the lambo someone from the factory has too instruct you on how to back the car up properly with the door open. Once again, just an opinion from an old fart, nothing more. :wave:


from 1 " 'Ol-Fart" 2 another :wave::thumbsup: (57 here)
hey Dude!!!

oh come on, haven'y U had U'r mid-life-Crisis yet???
(I had mine in my late 20's - early 30's)

IE; custom suspension, electric-blue; '87 Fiero 4 cyl. 4wheel steering....
the trunk held ONE; med-sized suit-case, OR 5 paper bag version of groceries..
bought a pair of stereo speakers 4 house, had 2 make TWO trips from the store 2 get 'em home :freak:
impractical?? heck yeah!!!
but I was "KOOL".. ROFLMAO!!! 

had 2 get a mini-pick-up 2 go with it, 4 practicality use.... 

same w/ these toy cars....
we "'Ol-Farts" are going through our 2nd. childhood through them..

so, the faster, snazzier, customized, the better... 
(check out some "PRO" 1/32 scale versions... $350 - UP!! :freak

2 rich 4 "MY" blood 

got some of those LL's that go @ "Warp-Speed" 2...
can't see them going around the track, have 2 let-off on the juice B4 corners...
NOT because they'll fly-off, but the only time I can tell "Where" they are...

I'm more "Collector" than "Racer", yes I have a couple of the tricked-out Fray & other race-group cars... just 2 say I have 1 ("Maybe" someday actually"Try" them in a race (??) ..

my "Holy-Grail", is getting the 1st. cars I had w/ I was about 6yrs. old 4 Xmas..
1/32 Gilbert '40 Ford Coupe's..
found a MIB Yellow w/ Red Wheels I had, now searching for a "Blue", w/ Red wheels... probably have 2 get it in parts, to rebuild... but HEY!! that's the FUNN!!! 

also, yeah.. w/ U type out stuff,.. there's several "Ways" it reads out...
"RARELY" it w/ come out as "Intended"....
just do U'r best, & be ready 2 clarify even the simplest of punctuations :freak:

PM me if U want/need some one 2 talk 2... or let off steam :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 (Pete) :wave:


----------



## Green Destiny

Let's revisit the original post. Is the Gjet a "failure?"


----------



## ruralradio

No, of course not.


----------



## slotking

it is tooooo slow
the wonderful speed of a poly mod to unlimited brings such joy:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

*upside*



slotking said:


> basic facts
> 
> my G-jets could stay on the track when the track was heald upside down
> my t-jets could not
> 
> At 18 volts or 12 volts, my 9ohm g-jets where about as fast as my 6ohm inline cars.
> 
> I found keeping my voltage at 18volts provided my AFX mags to be about the same as a 12volt g-jet.
> 
> The key is to run what YOU like.


" my G-jets could stay on the track when the track was heald upside down"
now .... THAT, I would like to see.
gotta be a misprint.

:wave:


----------



## A/GS

Thanks Bubba 123 for your words of support; we old geezers have to stick together. I know in my case I haven't entered my second childhood as I never left my first. Only now I'm a really old kid that still loves those little slot cars as much as ever; if not more. I would like to think I can admit when I'm wrong; boy was I ever wrong on this post. Not only is the G-Jet a success; it's a huge success ! I'll be more careful of my comments from now on. I have enough people who hate me in the real world; I'm not looking to make enemies online as well. It's a good thing I get along with my Brother and my 3 Cats. Although they do claw me every once in a while; they're probably just playing,....I hope. :wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom

GD & Rural, I would agree. A/GS, I would not be surprised if the G-Jet is
among the best selling car/parts for Scale Auto. 
Does the custom Brad track called "Nuvolari" in MA. still run the G-Jet race???
Absolutely a beautiful track with slight banking!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom

Also, an upcoming G-Jet enduro on the Katzsparing!!!!


----------



## slotking

> now .... THAT, I would like to see.
> gotta be a misprint.


nope, I have seen others post the same thing else where


----------



## bluesguy

The compression molded C4 ceramic-grade motor mags (#290) are indeed strong enough to hold the chassis to a section of track.


----------



## slotking

mine was a ceramic mag car.


----------



## bluesguy

Yeah, the first G-Jets had AFX motor magnets. They changed to the ceramic grade motor mags later.


----------



## Rich Dumas

HOCOC has been running G-Jets as the basis for its National Sportsman Class for several years. The cars use modern NASCAR type injection molded and resin bodies. Previously that class used SS T-Jet and JL/AW chassis. The idea was that you could just buy a rolling chassis and put a body on it, so would not be so much of a builder's class. We also had a sub class for Tyco cars with the traction magnets replaced with weights and with weighted front ends. The new NSC class proved to be quite successful. 
Last year we started a new class for cars with Group C and GTP bodies using the G-Jet chassis and equivalent cars by Slottech and Wizzard. Some people said that those cars could not compete in the same class, but we did very extensive testing and found that all three types could turn similar lap times.
Cars like the G-Jet can not be measured by the same standard as mass produced set type cars, the fact is that they do what they were intended to do. The G-Jet was intended to be an alternative to modern stuck down magnet cars, not a replacement for T-Jets. As far as the cost goes it is reasonable for a car that uses quality components and is assembled in the US. If you are racing T-Jets are not cheap at all. I have to spend $130 in parts alone to build a competative SS T-Jet.


----------



## Paul R

Our club, MARC (Miniature Auto Racing Club), has been racing G-Jets for over 5 years now. One of most popular classes.


----------



## SDMedanic

The Nuvolari is a wonderful race. The G-jets are perfect for that track. The KSR is doing a 24 hour race with G-Jets this year. Bout the only thing you need to do in a 24 hour race is change pickups every few hours.


----------



## lenny

ruralradio said:


> Also, note that NO disrespect to ANY manufacturer is meant here AT ALL.
> ........
> Now I do feel Danny Tantrum nailed it with the Dash Jets. Great low price point. Quality that has scared the wee out of AW. Of my Dash Jets, I'm building skinny tire IROC cars, fray style IROC cars, leaving a handful virtually stock for the track I'm building for my young grandson, and I'll take a handful and chop up to build both pick-up and wiper type "gravity unlimited" racers, along with buying a bunch of armatures for the sole purpose of doing low-ohm rewinds (horrors!) for said gravity cars.


no disrespect taken on my part. I set out to replicate a 50 yr old antique and what I ended up with was a replicated 50 yr old antique.

From here, I'm now 'free' to pursue other chassis.


----------



## Bubba 123

lenny said:


> no disrespect taken on my part. I set out to replicate a 50 yr old antique and what I ended up with was a replicated 50 yr old antique.
> 
> From here, I'm now 'free' to pursue other chassis.


Mr. Tantrum,
U have not only reproduced, but also pretty much perfected the original design
to its Maximum potentials :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

(Slimies!!...Slimies!!...Slimies!!! ....


----------



## A/GS

You reproduced a much loved " CLASSIC " chassis and improved upon it. Then delivered it at a very low price. You've made a lot of HO slot car enthusiasts very happy, myself included. Enjoy your success; you deserve it ! :thumbsup:


----------

